# M-audio KeyRig 49 Problem



## NiceTry (10. Februar 2010)

HiHo,
nach weihnachten hab ich mir ein KeyRig49 von M-Audio gekauft und war damit auch super zufrieden.
Allerdings will das gute stück jetzt nicht mehr funktionieren.
Die Treiber sind Installiert und eig hab ich auch nichts verändert aber es wird nicht mehr in Fruity Loops erkannt und auch bei der Mitgelieferten Software funktioniert das ding nicht mehr.

ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende vllt. hat von euch ja jemand ne idee


----------



## sight011 (11. Februar 2010)

Einschincken


----------

